# String To Binary



## 5etH (8. Feb 2008)

Hallo Leute,

Wollte mal fragen ob es möglich ist ein Wort oder einen Satz in einen Binarycode umzuwandeln , und wenn ja wie ich es umsetzen kann ich will keinen fertigen Code sondern es wäre nett, wenn ihr mir Tipps geben könntet und vill welche Syntax ich verwenden muss und welche Befehle ich brauche ... wäre echt super nett

Mit freundlichen grüßen

5etH


----------



## Wildcard (8. Feb 2008)

Ein String ist bereits binär, da alles auf handelsüblichen Rechnern binär abgelegt ist. Du musst schon genauer werden.


----------



## 5etH (8. Feb 2008)

ja ich würde ihn dann auch gerne als diesen code ausgeben z.B. ich gebe keks ein und 110010001100011 kommt raus


----------



## byte (8. Feb 2008)

```
byte[] bytes = string.getBytes();
```


----------



## maki (8. Feb 2008)

5etH hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ja ich würde ihn dann auch gerne als diesen code ausgeben z.B. ich gebe keks ein und 110010001100011 kommt raus


?

Was hat denn "keks" mit "110010001100011" zu tun?
Welches Binärsystem soll das sein?


----------



## Wildcard (8. Feb 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was hat denn "keks" mit "110010001100011" zu tun?
> Welches Binärsystem soll das sein?


Kann doch ein eigenes sein.
110010001100011 steht für keks
1001111 steht dann eben für Breitmaulfrosch. Mit einer entsprechenden Codepage sehe ich da keine Probleme...


----------



## 5etH (8. Feb 2008)

lol die einsen und nullen sollten nur veranschaulichen was ich erreichen will -.-


----------



## byte (8. Feb 2008)

5etH hat gesagt.:
			
		

> lol die einsen und nullen sollten nur veranschaulichen was ich erreichen will -.-


Sowas ist aber ziemlich verwirrend, wenn man Binär als Muttersprache spricht. :x


----------



## 5etH (8. Feb 2008)

joa ... is klar ne .... aber nagut wie auch immer ... also kommen dann auch sinvolle kommentare bis auf ein einziges ?


----------



## maki (8. Feb 2008)

> Kann doch ein eigenes sein.


Deswegen meine Frage 
Binärsysteme gibt es ja schliesslich viele.



> lol die einsen und nullen sollten nur veranschaulichen was ich erreichen will -.-


Nun ja, falls du nur Nullen und Einsen willst ist das schon richtig, allerdings sind oft auch andere Details wichtig (little Indian, big Indian,..)


----------



## SlaterB (8. Feb 2008)

hier kommt noch eins:



			
				byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> byte[] bytes = string.getBytes();
> ```


----------



## 5etH (8. Feb 2008)

xD ja ja die Progger ich bin halt nur Systemintigrator


----------



## tfa (8. Feb 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> (little Indian, big Indian,..)


Die kenn ich noch nicht. Inder oder Indianer?  :lol:


----------



## 5etH (8. Feb 2008)

-.- .... *sprachlos*


----------



## 5etH (8. Feb 2008)

ich liefer einfach mal en pseudocode wie ich mir das vorstelle 

einlesen des Wortes bzw Satzes 

Konvertieren des Strings in eine Binäre Zahl 

Ausgabe Dieser Zahl 

ist ja an sich net schwer XD 

an sich nur hab ich erst mit java angefangen und naja tuh mir dann doch etwas schwer -.-


----------



## maki (8. Feb 2008)

tfa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> maki hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


erwischt   

Solte Endian heissen.



An den TS: Wenn es sich um eine Übungsaufgabe handelt (ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das damit ein reales Problem gelöst werden soll), da gibt es viel bessere.


----------



## 5etH (8. Feb 2008)

nein also das programm ist für eine ganz simple sache da ich bestitzer eines bladetowerFTP servers bin und ich sehr vorsichtig bin und nur bestimmte user drauf lasse erfolgt die regestrierung binary also mit einer verschlüsslung in 128 bit aber nicht das pw wird verschlüsselt sondern vorher das pw in binary und dann in 128 bit da meine daten recht interessant sein könnte für die industrie spionage

axso frage nach sin und zweck ist nicht ratsam da es ne anordnung vom cheffe is -.-


----------



## SlaterB (8. Feb 2008)

5etH hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich liefer einfach mal en pseudocode wie ich mir das vorstelle
> 
> [..]
> Konvertieren des Strings in eine Binäre Zahl
> Ausgabe Dieser Zahl


String binaryToString = "1001"; // für jeden String
System.out.println(binaryToString);

wenn du eine andere Zahl haben willst, musst du näher beschreiben WELCHE Zahl,

byte[] bytes = string.getBytes();
steht natürlich immer noch zur Wahl


----------



## 5etH (8. Feb 2008)

also wir arbeiten alle mit dem selben system daher ist der binärcode vom system der den ich gerne hätte da ich mir dann nix aus den rippen saugen muss ... also ich würde gerne das ausgeben am binären code was er bei mir im speicher ablegt


----------



## SlaterB (8. Feb 2008)

byte[] bytes = string.getBytes(); 

hat das schon jemand erwähnt?


----------



## maki (8. Feb 2008)

> ... bestimmte user drauf lasse erfolgt die regestrierung binary also mit einer verschlüsslung in 128 bit aber nicht das pw wird verschlüsselt sondern vorher das pw in binary und dann in 128 bit da meine daten recht interessant sein könnte für die industrie spionage


Dir ist der Unterschied zwischen Codierung und Verschlüsselung bekannt???

Mit anderen Worten: Die Konvertierung von Strings in Binär bringt da gar nix.


----------



## 5etH (8. Feb 2008)

ist mir bekannt aber was soll ich sagen anordnung vom cheffe -.-

bräuchte dann mal ne kurze info wie ich string.getBytes verweden ich nehme an das string die variable ist und sie in diesem schritt in die bytes umgewandeld wird oder sehe ich da was falsch ?


----------



## tfa (8. Feb 2008)

string.getBytes()


----------



## ARadauer (8. Feb 2008)

na heute wird herum diskutiert:


```
public class A { 
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		String test = "test";
		char[] c =test.toCharArray();
		for(int i = 0; i < c.length; i++){
			System.out.print(Integer.toBinaryString(c[i]));
		}
	}
}
```

String besthet aus chars, ein char ist ja schon mehr eine zahl und eine zahl kann ich binärer schreibweise ausdrücken  - fertig.

was wird überhaupt von verschiedenen binär systemen gesprochen... in hogwarts studiert oder was?


----------



## byte (8. Feb 2008)

Es wird nicht über verschiedene Binärsysteme diskutiert. ???:L Aber wenn Du einen String hast, dann kommts auf die Codierung an, wie die Binärdarstellung aussieht. Deswegen gibts auch String#getBytes(String charsetName).


----------



## 5etH (8. Feb 2008)

also bevor ich das ins eigentliche prog einbaue muss es ja simpel funktionieren ... aber irgentwie schein ich zu doof für java zu sein ... will mein c++ wieder haben aber cheffe meint ja java is soo toll ^^  mix gegen java aber wenn man was kann sollte man dabei bleiben never stop a running system ... naja also das sind bis jetzt meine schritte aber bekomm immer das selbe reus -.- 

Dr. House würde jetzt eine Differenzial diagnose wollen xD ^^ aber bevor ihr euch über mich schlapp lacht  sagt doch bitte was ich falsch mache und kommt mir bitte net mit RTFM ^^ 


```
import Prog1Tools.IOTools;

public class StrToBin {

  public static void main(String[] args) {
   String string = IOTools.readLine("Eingabe: ");
   
   byte[] bytes = string.getBytes();
   
   System.out.println(bytes);
  }
}
```


----------



## 5etH (8. Feb 2008)

aahhh ^^ vielen dank ^^ hast mir sehr geholfen ^^ sprich jez hab ich erstmal richtig was zu tun aber des werde ich schon hinbekommen  nochmal vielen dank und man sieht sich oder schreibt sich cya


----------

